# To all of you who milk multiple goats everyday...



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys are rock stars!  I am "goat sitting" for a friend of mine who has 1 Nubian doe that that needs milked just once every morning. My friend's husband (who usually does the milking) can hand milk almost a gallon out of her in 5 minutes. I on the other hand took 5 minutes just to get the first squirts out into my strip cup! :laugh: Man they are hard to milk when they're so full! Anyway... finally got some out and then attached the Henry Milker (Thank goodness) that thing is awesome! So I filled up both the quart jars I had with me and had to finish the rest by hand. By this time she had finished her grain, and was looking at me like I was totally inadequate. Little did I know that I had forgotten to put the pin in the milk stand that holds her head in place. So...10 minutes into my awkward hand milking session she decides to leave. By some miracle she doesn't knock over my bucket, I finally catch her, put her back on the stand, lock it in, and give her some alfalfa that she begrudgingly munches while I take ANOTHER 10 minutes to finally get her udders soft and empty. So about 35 minutes after I started, I have almost a gallon of milk sitting in my fridge :clap: I hear tale of you guys milking a gallon in under 5 minutes...just you know...you're my idols! HAHA!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With practice you can be there too!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol I milk my girls and am usually the only one my husband has stepped in and had to milk a couple times for me and after he is just amazed I can do so fast and never makes smart remarks about how it is no big deal to milk which I don't think it is but it certainly does take practice and a patent doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a great story! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It does take practice and uses some muscles you never thought you had. I was milking 7 by hand for a few months this spring until I got my machine going again. It is kind of fun to show off my "milking muscles" lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I hand milk 10 does a day.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure dose take practice! I am only milking two right now.. Had four this spring and will be back to four next spring  I love milking  it 'my' time  and I get some extra time with my girls  
It's no biggie once you get used to it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> I hand milk 10 does a day.


How long does it take? From start to finish?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going to time myself tomorrow


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> I am going to time myself tomorrow


How long did it take you??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to milk 22 a day, twice a day, everyday! I now milk 5 a day


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

On the farm we started out on, my other half would hand milk up to 45 twice a day! Me on the other hand, I am lucky to get 1/10 of the milk in the bucket. My big ol mitts just are not cut out for hand milking and most of it ends up on me, the stand and the goat. Non of us are happy afterwords.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> On the farm we started out on, my other half would hand milk up to 45 twice a day! Me on the other hand, I am lucky to get 1/10 of the milk in the bucket. My big ol mitts just are not cut out for hand milking and most of it ends up on me, the stand and the goat. Non of us are happy afterwords.


I agree my big hands get in the way but I'm still faster than Claudia


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am only milking one right now. However, 2014 Spring/Summer we will be milking three. Next, next year we will have at least 4 to milk! I am getting tired just thinking about it! I love spending time with my goats though, it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm milking 5 by hand now. This spring I'll be milking between 10-14. I pray I get set up as a licensed dairy before then!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> On the farm we started out on, my other half would hand milk up to 45 twice a day! Me on the other hand, I am lucky to get 1/10 of the milk in the bucket. My big ol mitts just are not cut out for hand milking and most of it ends up on me, the stand and the goat. Non of us are happy afterwords.


  
What did you do with all the milk??
And I would NOT wanna play thumb wars with your other half


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have ten. i cant imagine milking them all by hand. we bought an electric pulsating machine on line. best money ever spent. and it still is one on one time witth the giels,


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> How long does it take? From start to finish?


 For each goat? For the whole milking and feeding and waiting for them to be done eating it takes me a half an hour for 3 does. I'll have to time myself to see how fast I am milking. I know the one I am only getting 2-3 quarts out of I can milk in less than Five.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> What did you do with all the milk??
> And I would NOT wanna play thumb wars with your other half


n we were milking four first freshened does and guess what we did? We got rid of one! Still three give lot's of milk we're thinking we'll dry up one and breed her this fall.


----------

